# Tucson Beekeeper to bee!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lee!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not from AZ, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I have to admit that I was a bit disappointed not to find my name in the list of your heroes  ......but I get over things quickly!!!! 

This is my first year and I have enjoyed working with the bees and the challenge. I hope you have as much fun as I have!!!! :thumbsup:

Take care,
Ed


----------



## gigis3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Boehm said:


> Hello there,
> My name is Lee and I'm looking to meet beekeepers in the Tucson AZ. area. I've been obsessed with bees for over 2 months now, reading various books, listening to hundreds of hours of podcast, watching documentary's, and conducting countless researches online. I am interested in top bar hives, keeping bees to thrive instead of turning a dollar, and organic management. My heroes are: Dee Lusby, Phil Chandler, Micheal Bush, Tom Theobold, and Kirk Anderson. I have been fortunate enough to have come across one local beekeeper, that had invited my out to his place to get my first look at a hive. It was one of the best experiences of my life and I can't wait for my next encounter! I'm stoked to become a full fledged beekeeper someday soon and I'm exited to be making my 1st post here on Beesource. Thanks for reading,
> 
> - Lee Boehm


welcome


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Howdy Lee,
Welcome to the world of the Honey Bee.


----------



## Lee Boehm (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey there Mr. Clemens, any chance that I could get a look at your bees or perhaps do you know of anyone in the Tucson area that would let me observe their bees? I'm planning on building my first hive this fall/winter. I want to have bees for 2013. I'd really like to get all the hands on experience I can. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, 

- Lee


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Sure, sent you a PM. Another operation you might like to see, is Roy's of Southwest Bee Supply.


----------



## Marana (Feb 23, 2013)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Lee!


Hello, we have four acres in the Avra Valley Marana AZ and would like to rent FREE, a part of our land to a Beekeeper to place their hives.
We have planted over fifty trees in the area as well as many flowering plants.
If you are interested please contact us here. or [email protected]


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site. It can be addicting!


----------



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

HI Lee,

Are you going to the Organic Beekeepers Meeting in Oracle, AZ? 

Meeting is March 1-3...both Dee Lusby and Michael Bush will be there presenting. After the meeting whoever wants to convoys down to Dee's place south of Tucson for a few days. We visit her bees, make wax foundation, tour the honey house and workshop and all talk about bees and other fun stuff. Michael is usually the last to go to sleep and the first to wake up.

Maybe we'll see you there!

Ramona


----------

